# كتاب مهم في تكرير النفط



## الخاشعة (21 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اقدم لكم اليوم كتاب مهم في تكرير البترول باللغة العربية عنوانه 
البترول مصانع التكرير
الكتاب موجود في المرفقات
وشكرا
-----------------


----------



## ع ـبدالله (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يع ـطيكـ الع ـافيييه


----------



## بلدي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يجعله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## mnci (22 أكتوبر 2008)

واضيف على مشاركة اختى الخاشعة الكتاب المتميز التالى فى ال Oil Refining او تكرير البتررول

الكتاب بالرابط لتالى

http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/10/oil-refining-and-petrochemical.html


----------



## الخاشعة (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورين على مروركم


----------



## عمارالتعدين (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## حسام ح (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علي ميشو علي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور على هذا الكتاب


----------



## ابو ام البنين (2 أبريل 2009)

اخواني المهندسين السلام عليكم ارجو اجابتي حول كيفية تحميل كتاب مهم في تكرير النفط وذلك لحاجتي الية في مجال عملي مع التقدير


----------



## LIALY (2 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اختي و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووور على الكتاب وبارك الله فيك ..........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

أردت أن أضيف لك بقية أجزاء الكتاب الذي وضعته أختي العزيزة وأرجو الدعاء .........

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117664.html​


----------



## حبيب المهندس (3 أبريل 2009)

*Thenks*

بصراحه شكرا لك من اعماق قلبي كنت في امس الحاجه لمعلومات عن الزيت الخام الثقيل 

وياليت تفيدون بما لديكم عن 

saudi heavy oil




niues to meet you


----------



## soranm (18 أبريل 2009)

عاشت الايادي لهذا الكتاب


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (19 أبريل 2009)

تحياتي للإداره والأعضاء وبعد
سؤال للمختصين ارجو إفادتي عن الماده الأوليه لأسود الكربون هل هو خام النفط اثقيل ! وهل ممكن يكون الفيول أويل وما الفرق إذا كان المادتين ممكن تصنيعه منهما يمكن مراسلتي على ibrahim آت eskabksa دوت كوم


----------



## أحسان حبيب (21 أبريل 2009)

*رحم الله والديك على هذا الكتاب القيم سهل الله عليك امورك*


----------



## الخاشعة (21 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين جميعا على مروركم


----------



## الخاشعة (21 أبريل 2009)

*مشكورين جميعا على مروركم ....*​


----------



## arthere (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً:31: لكل من يحب الخير للاخرين 
وزكات العلم نشره
وشكراً


----------



## الجنيد محمد (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين يا شباب علي الإفادة


----------



## محمد علي الطيب (13 يناير 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## مرتضى السلمي (14 يناير 2010)

رائع وشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## chemist.mohamed (14 يناير 2010)

*الف شكر علي المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## nadom69 (2 فبراير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور*

حفظك الله ورعاك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الجهد


----------



## gzali1991 (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً واحسانا


----------



## hebasabah (7 مارس 2010)

_شكرا يا اختي_


----------



## amanrodina (12 مارس 2010)

واااو كتيير حلو ... تسلمي ..... أنا كنت بدور عليه


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## الشهيب (28 أبريل 2010)

أرجوكم انني بحاجة الى مخططات حول تكرير النفط ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mimh (7 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونرجو المذيد


----------



## جرموزي (7 مايو 2010)

مشششششششششششكور


----------



## نجم الشامي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم والله وكفيتو وأكثر في موضوع البترول من الف الى الياء ..جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ج.ناردين (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## khalid elnaji (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يوسف التقني (28 ديسمبر 2011)

good book.......


----------



## ابو حسناء (29 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخى العزيز ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك. ارجو لو امكن مزيد من كتب البترول والبتروكيماويات
مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## najatyousuf (15 مارس 2012)

*شكر وتقدير*

بارك الله فيكي وجعلها في ميزان اعمالكي مع فائق الشكر وتقدير


----------



## ممدوح الملاى (21 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wks316 (19 أغسطس 2012)

بروكت وجزيت خيرا


----------



## محمد العسكري90 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكووووور اخي على الكتاب 
هل يتوفر ليدك كتاب عن العملية التي تتم للنفط الخام اثناء دخوله برج التقطير وكيف تنفصل المكونات مثل الكيروسين والغازاويل والديزل وغيرها في برج التقطير


----------



## abderrahmane hamid (21 ديسمبر 2013)

merci


----------



## ENG.NHN (24 ديسمبر 2013)

جـــــــــزاكـــــــــي الله خيـــــــــــــــــراً​


----------

